# two tame birds need home...



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi all! I have been wrestling with this decision, and still am, but the two birds i have here need a home. I have kept them over the hot summer as it is too hot to ship now, and am still thinking about it, but i feel it is the right thing to do.
Basically, some of you know Humphrey, a baby rescued from someone who ended up here, and I ended up with him, and another rescue who has recovered from PMV. Both are very tame birds, Humphrey lands on my head and coos at me, my PMV baby cannot be released, he still has some residual symptoms. Not flying completely right at times. So, Humphrey went CRAZY over a girl i had here, and i feel he should be with other pigeons, somewhere with more room, someone with more time. I start school again next week, and worry i wont have my nights here to spend with them, and since any of my rescue pigeons go in the same room as them, i worry about them catching something. My rescues, well, they can hang in a cage for a few days or weeks because they will be released, these guys don't have that. I am hoping my classes wont require as much time as i think they will, but i have to go full time or i'll NEVER finish school, and I am not staying at my crappy job forever. Besides, i know that with a better job and when I am out of school I can and will be able to devote more time and energy on helping birds and animals...
I feel i am being selfish not letting them go to a better home, so want to see if anyone here with a bit more room can take them and add them to their family.... Its a get one get both sale, I want them to go together if they possibly could....


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Moxie, you better definitely add Wingy to that list as she will never fly. She is pretty wild yet but she is no more than 5 months old.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep, wasnt sure whether he was still in need of a home still or not. Ok, now, i have a rescued baby which i am picking up tomorrow, and he has a broken wing that has healed, and healed wrong. He cannot fly, but gets around fine. He needs a chance with someone, and that someone is YOU!  That was supposed to make you think of those old army posters with the finger pointing from uncle sam! Ok, i am still SO jetlagged, i need to sleep!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, this is so hard! I dont want to give them up.. I dont know what I am going to do.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I have thought about this, and i NEED to find a home for these guys. I have three un-releasables. I would like it to be a home with a loft or other pigeons, and if i need to split them up, thats ok too.
I will ship them. One is very tame, one is semi-tame, the other is new and there-fore still scared and feral, thats the semi-flightless bird.
PLEASE i need help with this. My roommate is flipping out because of this. I cant take in sick birds because of these birds, and i cannot just walk past a sick bird in need, so it has been very difficult.
The fligtless bird, i took him on a bus to NYC to get treated thanks to help from Nona. I did this thinking i could find a home for her. I need to find a home for them all, please help me give them a chance, and help me give a chance to all the sick birds i have to pass by because i have a full house.....


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

hey, so what 's the story on the baby? i'm in ohio, and have trooper [the miracle pigeon], who's a house bird. do you have any pictures? i keep thinking another mangled pigeon is going to come our way, and so far....nope! 

i'd just really like to help, and especially a bird that couldn't be released so i would KNOW i wasn't depriving it of flying. all my birds have their wings clipped, but especially trooper, as he can't perch - take a peek at my album if you want to see his progress, and where he's been spending his days lately! i think he' s starting to think he's a dog!!! 

the whole shipping thing scares me, but i've been assured that done correctly, it's safe. if i had the free time i would drive out there. seriously. 

i'll wait to hear from you! hope i can help!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you see your pm?
Daryl
P.S. e-mail me at [email protected], to reply, please.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lizz said:


> hey, so what 's the story on the baby? i'm in ohio, and have trooper [the miracle pigeon], who's a house bird. do you have any pictures? i keep thinking another mangled pigeon is going to come our way, and so far....nope!
> 
> i'd just really like to help, and especially a bird that couldn't be released so i would KNOW i wasn't depriving it of flying. all my birds have their wings clipped, but especially trooper, as he can't perch - take a peek at my album if you want to see his progress, and where he's been spending his days lately! i think he' s starting to think he's a dog!!!
> 
> ...



You are the perfect person to help out Moxie........at least with one of the birds and your pictures are just great!! Loved Trooper sunning himself. WHAT A BIRD!! 
Go for this one Moxie!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I know how hard this must be for you, I'm sorry you have to give them up. I hope everything works out quickly!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, my, Lizz, you have an Iggy, too. I have an Iggy and a Whippet, along with everything else. Baby Beeper is the boss of the crazy crew.
Daryl


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

yep, an iggie, 3 retired racers, a quaker, two black headed caiques, and a blue and gold macaw. and of course, the sooo famous trooper. 

it's a madhouse here, especially right now. everybody's awake and running around. okay, no, the BIRDS are all awake and running around ....the dogs, are meditating like they always are. 

my red greyhound, chamois, is the ruler of the world. i am the ruler of the universe, but she is running a very close second..... [sez her].

the funny thing is how everyone gets along. or at least tolerates each other. 

have you been on etsy, and seen all the cool iggy and whippet stuff they have? you're in maine, so you KNOW they need new coats and stuff.....
you should see the stuff in hatz4brats - she made gwylan a coat, and it is amAzing. there's a shop called warm whippets, too. go look!!
[gawd, i'm a shameless ETSY pusher!!!]


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Pigeonmama! Got your message! I was in class, so just PMed you back.
And Lizz, you are lookin' for a flightless bird? This bird is flightless and knows it! He can flutter a bit, but cannot fly. Or she, i cant figure it out!
Ok, shipping, whew, does make me nervous. 
Ok, the plan with Pigeonmama is that I am gonna bring them to her in a few weeks, maybe I should fatten up the flightless, cause he/she is a small bird, for shipping. I've been fattening her up with the seed Nona gave me, but have been mixing it with wild bird seed.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, if you don't ship the flightless kid to Lizz, would you ship me instead? What a life that lucky Trooper lives !!!
Daryl


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

moxie - you're a PM pack rat, i cant reply til you clear some of your stored ones out!  ~~~lizz


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> Hey, if you don't ship the flightless kid to Lizz, would you ship me instead? What a life that lucky Trooper lives !!!
> Daryl


daryl - if you would do the dishes and mop the floors, i'd take both of you!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i'm a little ADD tonight, huh? daryl, you're in maine? did you read the story about 'trouble' the young homer that ended up on don and fran roy's porch? the owner doesn't want him back , and they don't know what to do with him!

i forget what city, but i know they live on stark lane. [insert sheepish smile here...]  i called them, no reply. 

you hear about it? it was on MSNBC, and one of my friends sent the article to me. and she said as she sent it that she KNEW i would act on it. i'm so predictable......


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

lizz said:


> i'm a little ADD tonight, huh? daryl, you're in maine? did you read the story about 'trouble' the young homer that ended up on don and fran roy's porch? the owner doesn't want him back , and they don't know what to do with him!
> 
> i forget what city, but i know they live on stark lane. [insert sheepish smile here...]  i called them, no reply.
> 
> you hear about it? it was on MSNBC, and one of my friends sent the article to me. and she said as she sent it that she KNEW i would act on it. i'm so predictable......


Lizz,
Where was it posted?
Daryl


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

oh, uhm....OOOPS,.....i'm dumb....maine, new hampshire - ONE of those little states east of me...... 

Homeless homing pigeon creates flap
A New Hampshire couple are trying to figure out what to do with a homing
pigeon that came to the wrong home - theirs. From an identification
band, Don and Fran Roy of Manchester have traced the bird - which they
have named "Trouble" - to a Pennsylvania man who races pigeons.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26725461/from/ET/

that's what she sent me. so of course i read the article and felt compelled to try to do something! probably would help if i got my states right, first though, huh? 

i need more coffee......


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, if you ever are able to contact these people, I can pick up pigeon. It's within driving distance for me.
daryl


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Raina  So glad to see you've got some wonderful homes lined up!! BTW - I will be in Westford , MA, the end of October (21st through the 24th) for that conference I mentioned to you earlier this month. If you others to rehome and find homes along the way from MA to NJ I'd be happy to help out with the transportation. Either way - I really hope we get a chance to meet one of the evenings I'm there. I'll give you a call of course as my plans get solidified and we can hopefully set something up 

And Lizz - if you DO hear back from the couple in NH - Manchester would only be an addition 45 min. drive for me... I know Oct 21st is aways away still but as an option I could pick up their visitor and bring it back with me to NJ while we look for a permanent home. Sounded from the article that the guy in PA didn't want the bird back  But I have relatives in Dingmans Ferry, Pa, so if the original owner did want the bird back I'm sure we could take a drive up there. In fact, if you want to PM me the Roy's phone number I'd be glad to give them a call.

Of course a permanent home with Daryl would be the BEST of all options for the NH piji


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

And I know what you mean about needing a bit of caffeine. Need some myself.
daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Dezi,
where's Westford mass.? If it's not an intolerable drive, I'd even think about coming down to meet you. Don't know that I'd dare put B.B. through a long drive tho, but will think about it.
Daryl


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG Daryl - that would be AWESOME if it's possible  I suspect it's a bit of a haul though - it's about 15 min. from Nashua, NH - almost right on the border of NH and MA. This map should give you a better idea: http://maps.google.com/maps?sourcei...um=1&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title

Where in Maine are you?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Little old town named New Gloucester. Hey, I am willing to give it a try, if I'm not scheduled to work. Will look at my schedule and maybe we can plan a rondevous somewhere. Oh, wouldn't that be super.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Little old town named New Gloucester. Hey, I am willing to give it a try, if I'm not scheduled to work. Will look at my schedule and maybe we can plan a rondevous somewhere. Oh, wouldn't that be super.
> Daryl


It's 125 miles one way from NG, ME to Westchester MA.........


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

oh, that would be cool if we could all meet somewhere! I ALWAYS love meeting fellow pigeon people!
And Dez, what are the dates again? Wait, i see them right there, let me check my calender....
ok, 22nd and 23rd is a wednesday or thursday, i can either of those days, but like later afternoon, maybe you guys figure out from there which day is best??
HOPEFULLY i wont have a critical care bird here when you come, but that always seems to happen to me, as i KNOW you guys can relate! I HAVE begged my roommate to help before, with mixed results though...
Oh, i am so excited! I cant wait to meet you gals!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

we should also invite Karen, AKA amoonswirl
I dont know if she can come on a weekday, maybe a weeknight? But she is in Lowell, not too far. What do you gals think? I think the more the merrier so i'm gonna invite her!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That would be soooo awesome Daryl! And Raina - definitly tell Karen! Lowell is only about 15 min. from Westford. Either Wed. or Thurs. would work for me - probably sometime after 5 pm since I assume the conference will run til 5 pm each day. We can figure exact times & location through as the dates get closer. And of course will be flexible if you have a critical care patient at the time 

How are the plans going with all the re-homing? Are you still looking for any homes or have all been placed?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm good for any day but the 21'st. Just let me know when and where. OMG, won't that be great !!!
Where's my camera? Oh, I have to buy one, don't I.
Daryl


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

oh, i have a camera, and can share the pics. Just you gotta wait for me to email them, and you might have to remind me a few times! I'm really bad about stuff like that! I just sent Nona some pics from that trip!
ok, so that wednesday or thursday, after 5...
see you girls then!


----------

